
Yahoo’s Jerry Yang, a nice person and a pioneer of the web, must go - makimaki
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displaystory.cfm?subjectid=348963&story_id=12597041
======
LPTS
Maybe microsoft can hire him with that 42 billion dollars. 100,000 dollars.

And then buy yahoo for him to run. 12 billion dollars.

And still have 30 billion dollars to burn down orphanages or whatever
Microsoft does with it's cash.

